# Advice on skills assessment - Electrician



## Jacko7 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am starting an application under a General Skilled Visa as I am an electrician within the next couple of months. I need to undergo an assessment and wonder if anyone can give me information on what is involved, where it is, how long it is and how detailed it is and how much it costs as I have been given conflicting information. 

Is the visa application easy enough to do yourself. I have been looking at migration agents but having just had a baby (who is now three months old) am struggling to find the money to cover their fees. Can anyone recommend a good and reasonably priced agent?

Also not sure on where to live ... thinking Adelaide and wonder what it is like?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jacko, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I can't help you on electrician assessments - if you do a search on the forum you may find some info. 

If really depends on whether you have a complicated case but many members do the visa applications themselves. We went with an agent since we had to apply before we were 40 and so needed to get it right first time. 

The best thing to do is to interview some agents and find out what their fees are for each service. If you do a search for agents you'll find some recommendations since this question often comes up  Make sure that any agent you interview / choose is MIA or MARA registered so that they should know what they are talking about. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

*Needing as much help as poss also !!!!*

Hi there, we are also in the same boat, we have been in touch with a few agents but woundering if we able just to go ahead and do ourselves to save abit of money as seeming to be adding up on prices, i think it does depend on your situation as Tony is 40 come july so we are in abit of a hurry to say the lest in getting this right first time round as have been adviced from some agents and info that we have read from loads of different sights that it can take up to 3 years if your job is not on the csl list now for australia. 

I think in what we have researched as Tony is in the trade that a TRA or VETASSESS skills assessment needs to be carried out before your application is logde but still yet to find out where these centres are and any think else known on this as nothing seems to coming up on the net when you put this in except from in australia but not possible if you have to do the test before hand. 

looks as though we are probably going to go through a agent as to get all the correct info. and they wont disclose to much until you enter a agreement i surpose. We have been quoted but 3 different agent who we got from the immi website who's registered with the MIA or MARA and tryed to find someone more local to ourselves instead of dealing with someone miles away and not being able to meet with them if needed too, between £1700 - £2400 with extra costs to be added and extra amount of £300. for the advice from an advisor to what trade and road to take as Tony is multi traded as for his job. it seems all very pricey but like i said we haven't got much time at all, and we have been informed from one agent the next spaces for assessments are not until June. 

And like i said on one site unless you are on the csl of jobs for oz then they wasn't processing any applications until 2012.

Try immi website i source abit of info from there which was good and clear/clearer !!!!.

If we find any more info, will let you know or if we go through a agent and tony gets a space for an assessment then let you how you can get in touch ect.

would appreicate any info you are able to find also, good luck !.


Tony and Danni


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi there,

just found more info in which i think will be great help to yourselves, visit VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services it give's you all the info you need regarding your skills assessment for application for immigrating. It's all in full. Good luck.

Tony and Danni


----------



## Jacko7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for this info Tony and Dani. As soon as I find something else I will let you know. Thinking of trying the embassy to see if they can help at all. I have been quoted AUS$2,200 for the assessment from some of the migration agents that I have contacted.


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

heard that also, if you scroll down to silimar threads and read them a few people have also said that, but when reading some have gone through the TRA and I think we may have to go through the TRA assesser ? let you know how we are doing ??. I need to find info on them now. !!!
speck soon

tony and Danni


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

HI AGAIN, TRY SITES www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1121i.pdf , here there's alist of jobs and codes at the begining then pages 23 & 24 the list of tra and vetassess contact details. the TRA website is www.deewr.gov.au.tra . Hope i'm getting all this info right !!!!!!!.
once again good luck been on this for days now just going the research of contacts.

Tony and danni


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

hi there again just found on the tra website fee's $300.oo


----------



## Jacko7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just spent a couple of hours looking at Vetassess. Unfortunately this is the one we are going to have to go for as the TRA does not cover General Electricians - typical as it is more expensive! We think that Vetassess cover the On Demand list and TRA just covers the general occupations which are not on the On Demand list at the moment.


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

*Assessments*

Hi there been researching and not sure about that it's different bodies assessing different skills the list at the moment to be looking under is the CSL not the MODL as they are proiriting the process in application to critical skills list and at the moment it doesnt look like electricans are covered on it. check out the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website and search for update priority processing effective from 23 september 2009 at the FAQ all info there !!!.

They are stating if you are not sponsered nor under the CSL then your application is not likely to be processed until end of 2012.


----------

